# What are the best major N. American Horse Shows?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The Rock Creek Show in Louisville, Ky. It has been going on for years in the same arena, and it is really a nice show. 

The Kentucky Horse Park the second week of October, where most years you can see Saddlebreds, Rocky Mountains, dressage, and driving(although not a show), all in one place! One year, thre were Paso Finos too!

Villa Louis Pleasure Driving Show in Michigan or Wisconsin in August. Very fancy!

Devon.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to go see the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

greentree said:


> The Rock Creek Show in Louisville, Ky. It has been going on for years in the same arena, and it is really a nice show.
> 
> The Kentucky Horse Park the second week of October, where most years you can see Saddlebreds, Rocky Mountains, dressage, and driving(although not a show), all in one place! One year, thre were Paso Finos too!
> 
> ...


Rock Creek is where one of my very best friends grew up riding! I never realized how big of a deal that show was!

Devon is on my bucket list.

Quarter Horse Congress is every fall up in Columbus. Equine Affaire is there in early April usually. It's not a show, but still a ton of fun.

Rolex is an absolute blast to attend, so I highly recommend it.

The paso show is held at the Kentucky horse park, and I highly recommend it. They let you try out a paso, which if you've never ridden a paso you should try it. It's kind of fun.

Last year they had the developing horse championship for dressage down at the horse park, which I think would also be fun.

Just gotta get an idea of where you'd want to go. Kentucky is a huge melting pot of different disciplines. Just have to pick what you'd want to see


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oooh... for H/J shows... well, you'd have to stop by WEF for sure (a big winter circuit in Wellington, FL that lasts from like Jan-Mar). Devon is classic. Capital Challenge is great. Pony Finals is it's own whole thing that's a lot of fun. The National show (especially back when it was in Madison Square Gardens, it's in Kentucky now) for the Maclay finals. Spruce Meadows in Canada. I could go on! ANd that's not including the big stuff like Rolex or World Cup or Longines. There's a lot of fun stuff!


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. All of these sound nice. 



verona1016 said:


> I'd love to go see the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





upnover said:


> Spruce Meadows in Canada.


These two are on my list, too! 

I also love the idea of anything that has a family fair or something attached.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some of these may no longer exist or be now different names...
These are some of the ones I remember going to to just watch or watch friends compete, or groom and work at...

Hampton Classic on Long Island in August...

Devon in Pennsylvania....

Culpepper Classic in Virginia.... _{think that is the name}_

Washington DC International.......

National Horse Show, showcasing the best junior riders...

National Finals Rodeo..... early December in Las Vegas

Equine Affaire... in Ohio, also in Massachusetts...._ {there are many of these in different states during the year}_

Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event......

All-American Quarter Horse Congress....

AQHA World Show......

Scottsdale Arabian Show....

Of course you need to add in all of the Triple Crown Races, Breeders Cup races, Spruce Meadows, and all the winter series of shows in Florida....

_Oh, there is so much to see and do every single month all over the USA and Canada..._
_To have the time, and resources to travel and enjoy all of these and so many more spectacular shows...
:wink:
_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

NRCHA, NRHA, NCHA futurities. Check website for places/times.

Can also look up the PRCA (professional rodeo) for their big Circuit shows (if you are into rodeos) & the NFR in Vegas in December!


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

The Del Mar National Horse Show takes up most of the month of April with a week each for Western, Dressage, and Hunter/Jumper competitions. Much of it is free.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The National Western Stock show has some fun events in all disciplines


----------

